# traveling from USA to Mexico back to the USA



## aloanaya (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm going to visit family in Mexico for two weeks and i wanted to take my hedgehog because last time i left him that did not go well for him or me. Has anyone done this? All the paperwork i see online is for when you buy a hedgehog in Mexico. i leave in like two weeks and i really don't want to leave him. I'm a citizen in both countries, and we are driving, i already know how I'm transporting him i got all that done, i just need to know what paperwork i need.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to check with the Mexican customs to see what their requirements are to take him into Mexico and also the US customs to see what the requirements are to bring him back.


----------

